
Scientists Just Figured Out How to Use Graphene to Make Seawater Drinkable - sdomino
https://futurism.com/scientists-just-figured-out-how-to-use-graphene-to-make-seawater-drinkable/
======
CarolineW
Discussed extensively here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546)

------
thinkmilitant
I heard a bit about this on NPR the other day. They had a desalination expert
on to discuss it. He seemed mildly optimistic about this technology for
certain niche applications, but did not seem blown away by it.

More graphene hype?

